# Just updated one of my blogs



## longknife (Apr 6, 2016)

I don't know if there's a place here for us to discuss our personal blogs. I thought I'd posted something about this before but it appears I hadn't.

One of my blogs is called, A Soldier's Stories, which is kind like a memoir about my time in the Army. I had posted some of this stuff years ago and just thought I'd try to get it in better shape. My latest effort is about my first tour of duty from June 1958 to April 1960 to give a taste of what military life was back them.

I've just continued the story of my first tour of duty in the US Army with a bit about my arrival by train in Gay Paree and further travel to a place called Camp de Bussac just north of Bordeaux. It is just the start as I have far more to write about my little over two years in the land of wine and perfume - and explaining why the French invented it. Check it out @ A Soldier's Stories

There are three little boxes at the end of the blog where you can indicate your reaction to it. And, if you wish, comments are always welcome.


----------



## longknife (Mar 9, 2017)

Military life in the south of France is a continuation of relating my first tour of duty in the army from 1957 to 1960. You can read the post @ A Soldier's Stories


----------

